# Any change a crank position sensor - g28? how the heck to you get to it?



## VR6Bomber (Feb 19, 2001)

My b5s4 is having stalling every 10 minutes, starting every 10 minutes, stalling for 10 , and so on...
Went to replace the crank sensor (audi part g28 "impulse sender")
And the think is located down by the driver side turbo near the tranny.
How the heck can you get down there?








Any ideas most appreciated!
Thanks
James


----------

